# router table



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

My table evolved from materials I had on hand and pics I have seen of other tables. The Cabinet are from the days I worked as a project manager for a Casework supplier handling Fisher Hamilton for steel or wood and TMI for p-lam. Often on large jobs there might be some cabinets that were ordered wrong or sent wrong etc. I was often able to get these for nothing more than getting rid of them. So when you see the blue or gray cabinets under my work bench these are steel powder coated. The top like the other tops in my garages are left over from some job and they are chemical resistant p-lam for the most part. 

So my router table consists of two 15X24X32 inch high three drawer one door cabinets with the melamine side of the counter up because it is slicker than the other side. I put it on casters and will be changing at least two of those to locking fixed casters. The Oak around the table is my contribution as is the maple lining to cutout. Just thought it would look better that way. The fence can be turned around and the table will, I think, handle larger pieces. The over all height is the same as my table saw a Ridgid TS 3650 so I can use it as a run out table for the saw. I also have a phenolic resin blank insert for the opening so I can use it as a work bench also. I am contemplating putting another cut out at the other end further from the edge and maybe more to the left to give more room on the right. Perhaps someone has done this and can tell me how it worked out. 

I think the fence for me is overkill or just plane stupid but it was fun building it and getting it together. It is split so I can make some inserts to go between the two sections, that part made sense to me when I saw it somewhere. 

Pic1 table under construction
2 Why I'm "xplorx4"
3 Table w/no fence
4 cabinets in background are steel
5 Router table almost done
6 on/off switch
7 cabinets my Dad made as he was nearly blind one is a dermal table
8 Dewalt compound miter saw on Ridgid stand

If the pics are too big, let me know and I will in the future change the resulotion .


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jerry,

Looks like you did a GREAT job on the router table with lots of nice storage. I also like all the extra table top space behind the fence. That sure allows you to spread out and have room for laying stuff down. 

Your shop looks nice as well and I can't wait until we get together and visit each other's floor plan and equipment. You have a lot more space than I do, but we make do with what we have.

That Jeep is awesome, my Jeep is the sissy city slicker Liberty Limited and the wife claimed it back when I bought it. That's okay though because it gives me an excuse to have my pick up truck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Jerry

I sure like the one on the bench 
Now that's what you call a bench top router cabinet 
Neat ....

========



xplorx4 said:


> My table evolved from materials I had on hand and pics I have seen of other tables. The Cabinet are from the days I worked as a project manager for a Casework supplier handling Fisher Hamilton for steel or wood and TMI for p-lam. Often on large jobs there might be some cabinets that were ordered wrong or sent wrong etc. I was often able to get these for nothing more than getting rid of them. So when you see the blue or gray cabinets under my work bench these are steel powder coated. The top like the other tops in my garages are left over from some job and they are chemical resistant p-lam for the most part.
> 
> So my router table consists of two 15X24X32 inch high three drawer one door cabinets with the melamine side of the counter up because it is slicker than the other side. I put it on casters and will be changing at least two of those to locking fixed casters. The Oak around the table is my contribution as is the maple lining to cutout. Just thought it would look better that way. The fence can be turned around and the table will, I think, handle larger pieces. The over all height is the same as my table saw a Ridgid TS 3650 so I can use it as a run out table for the saw. I also have a phenolic resin blank insert for the opening so I can use it as a work bench also. I am contemplating putting another cut out at the other end further from the edge and maybe more to the left to give more room on the right. Perhaps someone has done this and can tell me how it worked out.
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you for the compament to Dad's work, his vision was nearly gone when he built those items I do not know if you saw the "sail boat plaque" he made as a JR. in high school so I have attached it below. I have toyed with the idea of refinishing it cause it used to be lighter than it has turned over the years, but I always come up with "he did all the work". Dad is with the Lord now, accepted the Lord just 6 months before he passed.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Leave the finish as is for sure. The color change just adds to the appeal. And you are right his hands put on that finish I would not take away his work.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you, I have felt for a while now that that was the case it always good to get other opinions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Looks like it's time to make a flag box 

Here's one that's real challenge to make and get all the joints the same and all the parts the same size.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9860-bj-needs-help.html

===========



xplorx4 said:


> Thank you for the compament to Dad's work, his vision was nearly gone when he built those items I do not know if you saw the "sail boat plaque" he made as a JR. in high school so I have attached it below. I have toyed with the idea of refinishing it cause it used to be lighter than it has turned over the years, but I always come up with "he did all the work". Dad is with the Lord now, accepted the Lord just 6 months before he passed.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

You do good work.
nice router table
Sounds like you had a good teacher.
Visit with the sail boat, but don't re-finish it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bobj3
you are correct I do need to make a box for Dads flag. But all the flag boxes I have seen have one 90 and two 45 angles. I think that is correct, I just checked the Flag from his funeral and the one angle is for sure a 90. Still getting the angles all correct for me could be a challenge even with my miter saw and table saw that are correctly set up (if there such a thing). 

Do all beginners in woodworking make lots of little ones out of big ones and/or lots of sawdust or do I hold a monopoly there? Seems some days every cut is wrong and that is with measure twice mark once and all that stuff!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI xplorx4

You're right on most use the 90 plus the 2, 45deg. it's easy but not the right way I think, it's a once in a life time thing to make a flag box for ones dad and it should be done right...I think 

If you look real hard at the norm.flag box you will see the end grain and you know and I know that's no no ,,,  if you can get it done without it showing...

It can be done on the chop saw but it's tricky...a 30 deg. block is needed , yes I know it doesn't sound right but it is..
It takes two 30's to make the 60 deg. joint..you could call it a compound 30 deg. cut.

If you ask I will post a picture of the block just for kicks..

It's a real challenge but it's for dad's flag.. 

========= 






xplorx4 said:


> Bobj3
> you are correct I do need to make a box for Dads flag. But all the flag boxes I have seen have one 90 and two 45 angles. I think that is correct, I just checked the Flag from his funeral and the one angle is for sure a 90. Still getting the angles all correct for me could be a challenge even with my miter saw and table saw that are correctly set up (if there such a thing).
> 
> Do all beginners in woodworking make lots of little ones out of big ones and/or lots of sawdust or do I hold a monopoly there? Seems some days every cut is wrong and that is with measure twice mark once and all that stuff!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes if you would post that I sure would appriciate it. I think I will try with some MDF or something before I make sawdust out of some walnut a friend gave me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi xplorx4

You may want to check out this video by John

Flag Box, jus one more way to make a neat one 

flag case by John
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Flag-Display-Case.aspx

========



xplorx4 said:


> Bobj3
> you are correct I do need to make a box for Dads flag. But all the flag boxes I have seen have one 90 and two 45 angles. I think that is correct, I just checked the Flag from his funeral and the one angle is for sure a 90. Still getting the angles all correct for me could be a challenge even with my miter saw and table saw that are correctly set up (if there such a thing).
> 
> Do all beginners in woodworking make lots of little ones out of big ones and/or lots of sawdust or do I hold a monopoly there? Seems some days every cut is wrong and that is with measure twice mark once and all that stuff!


----------

